# Vacansoleil-DCM 2013



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, I thought it was about time we started a new thread dedicated to one of our fav Bianchi-welding teams of last season, Vacans.

I'll start the ball rolling with the important stuff:

New kit for 2013 revealed - ho hum in my book but atleast they are on the right track:

"even just a couple of Celeste stripes on the shorts and jersey, would have tied them better together" - LostViking

Behold! 

Vacansoleil Unveils 2013 Jersey | Cyclingnews.com

Still not enough Celeste, but better.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The 2013 bike looks smashing, though.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like Columbia is no longer riding the best bikes:

View attachment 273348


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Sponsorhip in doubt?*

The five year sponsorship of the team by the camping holiday company Vacansoleil is running out this year. A decision on continued sponsorship will be made in a few months.

Vacansoleil Assessing Team Sponsorship | Cyclingnews.com


----------

